# نقوم بعمل الحجامة في مدينة الدمام حسب معايير طبية



## مسوقة26 (7 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته


نقوم بعمل الحجامة في مدينة الدمام للمجموعات ( ثمان أشخاص فأكثر - رجال فقط ) كذلك معظم مدن المملكة حسب معايير طبية و ادوات جديدة معقمة (تستخدم لشخص واحد فقط و تتلف) ومن قبل خبرة واسعة ولله الحمد لعلاج جميع الامراض و كذلك للوقاية من الامراض اقتداء بقول الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم ( الشفاءفي ثلاثة: في شرطة محجم أو شربة عسل أو كية بنار وأنهى أمتي عن الكي) وقولة صلي الله عليه و سلم (من احتجم لسبع عشرة وتسع عشرة وإحدى وعشرين كان شفاء من كل داء ) و كذلك قوله صلي الله عليه و سلم ( خير ما تداويتم بة الحجامة ) .



*لاخوان الذين يودون الحجز مسبقا نرجوا منهم التواصل عبر الهاتف او البريد الالكتروني مع توضيح طبيعة الحجامة هل هي وقائية ام علاجية مع ذكر نوع المرض .*



0503807671


كما اتمني ان يكون التواصل علي هذا الرقم لغرض الحجامة وليس للأستشارات العشبية



*كما يسعدني الرد علي استفساراتكم و اسئلتكم في هذا الموضوع ان كان للعمر بقية*




*[email protected]*




*في رعاية الله و حفظه*​



__________________

اخوكم في الله ....... ابو ابراهيم
باحث و معالج بالطب النبوي
متخصص في الحجامة النبوية​


----------

